# Number of Posts



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Is this info in our profiles correct. Some folks have an absolutely incredible number of posts per day.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

When the board was switched from the old server to the new server, they had to carry everyone's old post count to the new one. The server doesn't know that all those old posts were posted over a period of time, it thinks that they were all posted in one day, resulting in a high post-per-day rate.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

All the old board posts show up as a single day like Bowling said. Just one thing to note, while it will start to get better over the course of a few months, there will always be an incredible number of posts per day listed for many users, so you will never totally be able to trust that number.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

But I know it's weird. Like I have 18.2 posts/day and that's a low number compared to many


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

What was mentioned in the previous posts is 100% correct. I believe we can change everyones regristration date, so it coinsides with the date you registered with us at EzBoard, but that would be way too time consuming and for those of you who were registered Globally, who registered at other boards before you registered at DBSTalk, your average would be incorrect. In time almost everyones daily post average will almost even out.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Now I know. Thanks.


----------

